# Ariens 11528DLE tricky spark plug question



## Jdufour88 (Feb 19, 2014)

First post...here goes 

Just bought a 2005 11.5 hp 28" cut Ariens (11528DLE) with a Techumseh OH318 SA engine...spec 221819B.

Found a few odd things, like the oil was overfilled by 8oz, though it was "dealer serviced" and the shear pins were half sheared like a pretzel, so wanting to make sure everything was proper, wanted to change the spark plug just to know where I am.

According the the Techumseh troubleshooting and service information ( a very helpful download from this fine forum), it calls for a Champion RL 86C plug, because the model OH318SA (OHSK110) spec number falls below 223000. As noted, mine is 221819.

If it was above 223000, it calls for a RN4C. According to the Champion website, the differences between the two are heat range ( 4 vs. 86 with higher= hotter) and reach (1/2 for RL86C, 3/4 for RN4C).

So I pulled the plug out expecting to see the RL86C, and find the RN4C!

I think the wrong plug is in this engine and they are very different..but it ran fine for the 1/2 hour I ran it.

Can anyone weigh in? Am I reading the spec sheet correctly?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would call Tecumseh or Champion to get the story directly.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I get RN4C back as the spark plug for this model. For the dealer serviced.... that is questionable for sure. I'm wondering what else they messed up on. If you had not checked that oil that could have been a serious problem. Now shear pins looking like that makes me think the dealer did not look it over. If I were you I would look over everything and greese and oil it up as the maintenance says. Here is a good reference for sparkplugs http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Tecumseh/tsparkplugs.html


----------



## Jdufour88 (Feb 19, 2014)

*What about the spec number?*

Colored eggs,

The chart you referenced notes the RN4C is only for spec numbers higher than 22300, and for lower spec numbers like mine, 221819, the RL86C is called out?

Am I mis reading?
Thanks


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Jdufour88 said:


> Colored eggs,
> 
> The chart you referenced notes the RN4C is only for spec numbers higher than 22300, and for lower spec numbers like mine, 221819, the RL86C is called out?
> 
> ...


Actually your right. I was reading it as the description and didn't read the plug after it. Its a bit confusing the way its wrote. 

Btw the only difference between them is the Length of thread. which if to long can actually hit the piston. 

Champion RN4C - Alternative spark plugs
Champion RL86C - Alternative spark plugs
You can use the link above to find a cross to a different brand if Your unable to find the sparkplug in champion.


----------



## Jdufour88 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Colored Eggs. To add to the confusion, I went to the local dealer and asked for a spark plug for my model and serial number....he gave me and N4C....I asked him about the spec number, and he said if it has an overhead valve, the N4C is the right plug. Period.

Given that is what was in the engine, and based on the dealer's firm direction, I guess I'll go with the N4C.......


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Jdufour88 said:


> Thanks Colored Eggs. To add to the confusion, I went to the local dealer and asked for a spark plug for my model and serial number....he gave me and N4C....I asked him about the spec number, and he said if it has an overhead valve, the N4C is the right plug. Period.
> 
> Given that is what was in the engine, and based on the dealer's firm direction, I guess I'll go with the N4C.......


The dealer is right or he is just bound and determined to blow up your motor. Is this the same one that overfilled the oil in the first Place?

I would think the spark plug will be fine as its already been in it and it has had no problems so far. If it was to long for the engine I would think it would have already done its damage.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Jdufour88 said:


> Thanks Colored Eggs. To add to the confusion, I went to the local dealer and asked for a spark plug for my model and serial number....he gave me and N4C....I asked him about the spec number, and he said if it has an overhead valve, the N4C is the right plug. Period.
> 
> Given that is what was in the engine, and based on the dealer's firm direction, I guess I'll go with the N4C.......


If this is the same dealer that "serviced"(?) It I wouldn't trust much of what they have to say. Overfilled the oil, shear pins halfway cut through, etc. Real fine job.


----------

